# Anybody else sense what is coming?



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Christianity is about to start costing us (in the U.S.A.) a lot more. There are events in motion that go against God and Christianity. It will cost us our reputation, our friends, and maybe even our jobs. Get ready people of God. We've had it easy for a long time but the time is coming when we will see true persecution.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

KeeperTX said:


> Christianity is about to start costing us (in the U.S.A.) a lot more. There are events in motion that go against God and Christianity. It will cost us our reputation, our friends, and maybe even our jobs. Get ready people of God. We've had it easy for a long time but the time is coming when we will see true persecution.


I hope not.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

it wont be just Christianity. 
digressing a bit from the OP's post

we allowed a generation to slip from forgiving to accepting and eventually to be respecting a sinner. society has taken the honorable man out of the role model symbol and replaced him with experienced, wealth. even the 'man of the cloth' has a price for his services. i once knew a pastor (1978) who refused a salary and was a full time welder. his sermons weren't rehearsed, written or copied from the internet. he wasn't afraid to criticize gambling, drinking or adultery. his collection basket sat at the back of the church. he doesn't keep record of who gave what or how much and wont treat you any different if you didn't. he never ask for monetary donations. when the AC went out he ask it to be fixed. when the roof leaked he asked for repairs. his food pantry is open to anyone .. bean, rice, corn & corned beef. 

we failed some where between then and now because of how we were taught or what we accepted to be gospel. what are we teaching our children today?


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Unless we get our country back to a GOD fearing nation, we are lost. It might be too late now. We just need to walk in the ways of Jesus and spread His word.

GOD Bless,
John


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I don't believe we are 'lost'....Still hundreds of millions of God fearing folks in this country. Morals and standards have decayed for sure...but I still got faith...


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I watched a video of some Christians being aggressively pushed by Muslims in Michigan. Apparently Michigan is where a bunch of Muslims now live. Infiltration is how the enemy is destroying us because we haven't stood up for years. Too many Christians say we should be involved in politics, or that we need separation of church and state. So now we are reaping the harvest of not standing up. It's not going to get worse. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

We have been a country of disobedience for so long. We have strayed from our creator and followed our own lusts. We stand by as millions of defenseless little ones are murdered but yet prosecute anybody who abuses an animal (not condoning animal cruelty but merely making a point). How long has God been calling us back? Yet we continue on the path of destruction.

Nobody likes bad news. Nobody, including myself. Yet I feel that God is about to say enough is enough! His judgment on this nation is fast approaching. I just pray that our faith will be strengthened to the point that we will be willing go give everything for God. Not just lip service, but in deeds. Whatever God allows will be to purify and strengthen his church. To be refined as pure gold.


----------



## surfdad_96712 (Aug 29, 2006)

The blood of the innocents are crying up from our sewers, decadence and Immorality is on a rapid upward swing.
Sin is not being preached against in our pulpits and will soon be a hate crime.
God historically blessed the nations who obeyed him and catastrophically ruined those that opposed him, do we receive special mercies because in God we trust is on our money.
Time is just about up for this sinful nation ,but his faithful remnant have no worries because we trust in his promises ,and he will deliver us in the day of trouble Psalms 93
We still need to pray for our nation,its leaders and that Gods judgement will be turned away


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm not worried about it.. God is in control and his wrath will pretty much say it all. Hang on, we haven't seen nothing yet..


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Weve raised a generation of kids to think they are all special and they all deserve the prize .

I go to church at 53 and most of the congregation is older than I. We need to teach these kids that they must make an effort to achieve salvation. Effort & commitment must be exhibited


----------



## fishin minnie (Jul 13, 2010)

Well we cant change bible prophecy. We must stay the course and look to our lord and savior for strength to withstand the days ahead. We must not forget his promises, he will never leave nor forsake his children!


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

It might have something to do with mega churches whose pastors, if that's the proper word for them, preach their "You're somebody special!/Everyone deserves a trophy/Send me all your money and you'll be rich too!" sermons and never say a word about the Gospel.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

glenbo said:


> It might have something to do with mega churches whose pastors, if that's the proper word for them, preach their "You're somebody special!/Everyone deserves a trophy/Send me all your money and you'll be rich too!" sermons and never say a word about the Gospel.


I've often wondered about these guys. What would they preach to the underground church in China? Or to the people getting beaten up for their faith in India or the Christians in muslim countries who have very little earthly posessions and get killed for not denying Jesus Christ.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

. said:


> Then shall they deliver you up to be afflicted, and shall kill you; and ye shall be hated of all [groups of people] for my nameâ€™s sake.
> And then shall many be offended, and shall betray one another, and shall hate one another.
> And many false prophets shall rise, and shall deceive many.
> And because iniquity shall abound, the love of many shall grow cold. (Matthew 24:9â€"12)


Jesus told us what would happen so that we won't be taken by surprise.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

There should be no surprises that's for sure.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Good scripture keeper. Just think about the last 125 years. 

1. Many new religions or sects have arose leading people astray in the name of Christ. 
2. Many churches now teach the "feel good" and "prosperity" messages because it helps their growth. 
3. Many people are now atheist because they now believe in evolution instead of creation, scientifically and spiritually. 
4. We've allowed the enemy to infiltrated us from within our government, families and churches. 
5. We've murdered so many children all in the name of woman's choice. 
6. We've allowed the family to be destroyed by fatherless homes or allowing same sex homes. 
7. We've allowed the enemy to attack the moral issue of homosexuality by making it a civil rights issue and changing the family. 
8. We've allowed the enemy to redefine the truth of marriage between a man and a woman. 

While God is in total control, He also expects us to stand up and be His voice and His feet and His arms. We are to be obedient even though we know it is going to get worse. But we know the war is ultimately won by Jesus Christ. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Amen atcfisherman. Great input everyone. God is good and he is holy and just. He will fulfill his will and purpose no matter what. Yet it still breaks my heart to know that so many count their spiritual condition a small matter. It is as if I am looking at a terrifying storm approaching and pleading with relatives and many others to run to safety (Jesus). But yet, they choose to ride out this storm that will for certain be their end. God help us to reach the lost. sad2smsad2smsad2smsad2smsad2smsad2smsad2sm


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

IMHO, this is part of the problem.

Fathers, do not exasperate your children, instead, bring them up in the training and instruction of the Lord. Ephesians 6:4

Mothers have such an inside road with children that it is interesting that God commands fathers to be about the work of spiritual nurture. I don't believe he means to exclude mothers. No, I think he assumes they'll do their part. But the father's influence and intentional training is so essential.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

i went back to read Jonah and the fish .. the storm came to threaten the boat and crew because Jonah was running away from God....


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Good point tngbmt.
Another great storm was the flood when God poured out his judgment, yet God also provided a way of escape in the ark. God's judgment is coming and there is no other way of escape, except the way that God has provided in his son.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

KeeperTX said:


> Good point tngbmt.
> Another great storm was the flood when God poured out his judgment, yet God also provided a way of escape in the ark. God's judgment is coming and there is no other way of escape, except the way that God has provided in his son.


Absolutely. I have been reading and thinking about this thread. As for me, I have no fear of what our society will bring as far as persecution. I hope it does not happen, but if it does I have no fear, but have Faith.

If I die in a dirty alley so be it, but I will never denounce my Faith in Jesus Christ.

What ever judgement God Almighty hands to me I will accept it. I will be his servant to my last breath.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

The last 200 years of American history is going to be a simple footnote of the history of the world. We have been so blessed as a nation. It is amazing how this nation has lasted as long as it has. The luxuries we have are just mind boggling compared to what the rest of the world has been through. But it's coming. People think they have had Job moments... We haven't seen nothing yet. Americans are spoiled, selfish and feel very entitled. You have heard that the good Lord give the and he taketh away. False sense of security will catch you off guard every time..


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Our reputation friends jobs.. Anyone Christian in Iraq, Iran, the many states in Africa will gladly trade for anyone of those. We knew it was coming but our idea of persecution is being called a Bible thumper. Are we ready for the kind of persecution we are told will come don't know time for the armor of God folks walk and live in His word
2 Timothy 3:12 NIV
[12] In fact, everyone who wants to live a godly life in Christ Jesus will be persecuted,
Could you kneel before your accusers right now and be given an option to live but give them your neck with Gods praises on your lips?


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

A good start would be to get the schools out of promoting a left wing agenda with a voucher system where the parents are in control of what they want their children to learn.
http://connecticut.cbslocal.com/201...igh-school-of-blocking-conservative-websites/
*WOODBURY, Conn. (CBS Hartford)* â€" A high school student claims that a firewall is blocking conservative websites at his school.
Andrew Lampart, a senior at Nonnewaug High School, discovered that he couldnâ€™t get on the National Rifle Associationâ€™s website while on campus as he was doing research for a classroom debate on gun control in May.
â€œSo, I went over to the other side,â€ Lampart told WTIC. â€œAnd I went over on sites such as Moms Demand Action or Newtown Action Alliance and I could get on these websites but not the others.â€
The 18-year-old decided to investigate further by broadening his search terms to political parties in Connecticut.
â€œI immediately found out that the State Democrat website was unblocked but the State GOP website was blocked,â€ Lampart said.
The student took it a step further and looked at websits focusing on abortion issues and religion. He discovered that â€œright-to-lifeâ€ groups were blocked by the firewall but that Planned Parenthood and Pro-Choice America werenâ€™t.
Lampart even tried to explore websites like Christianity.com and the Vaticanâ€™s site but they were both blocked. However, Islam-guide.com was not blocked.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Amen..


----------



## u wont know if u dont go (Jan 2, 2012)

tngbmt said:


> it wont be just Christianity.
> digressing a bit from the OP's post
> 
> we allowed a generation to slip from forgiving to accepting and eventually to be respecting a sinner. society has taken the honorable man out of the role model symbol and replaced him with experienced, wealth. even the 'man of the cloth' has a price for his services. i once knew a pastor (1978) who refused a salary and was a full time welder. his sermons weren't rehearsed, written or copied from the internet. he wasn't afraid to criticize gambling, drinking or adultery. his collection basket sat at the back of the church. he doesn't keep record of who gave what or how much and wont treat you any different if you didn't. he never ask for monetary donations. when the AC went out he ask it to be fixed. when the roof leaked he asked for repairs. his food pantry is open to anyone .. bean, rice, corn & corned beef.
> ...


........,,.,,....,we allowed abunch of Muslims here


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

*Brethren don't be deceived. Be vigilant, be prepared...*

*1 Thes 5:9 For God did not appoint us to wrath, but to obtain salvation through our Lord Jesus Christ,*

According to American Christianity we are not supposed to suffer. But why then are our brothers & sisters in other countries being beheaded and massacred? Are we special Christians? Is their Christianity a lesser form of Christianity than ours? "But that would never happen here in America!" God didn't promise us that we wouldn't die a horrible death. He does promise us eternal salvation in Jesus Christ. He promised us that we would avoid the eternal wrath of God by surrendering our lives to him. There could very well be bloodshed in our country. Maybe not in our lifetime. Maybe in our kids' lifetime.

*I tremble for my country when I reflect that God is just; that his justice cannot sleep forever.*
Thomas Jefferson


----------

